
Blazor Mobile, Uno Platform, and WebAssembly - skrsmanovic
https://platform.uno/blazor-mobile-uno-platform-and-webassembly-piling-up-the-tech/
======
DylanDmitri
I've used Blazor for one project, and it was a true joy to learn. All the good
parts of React, but without some of the clunky design decisions that come from
having to work with traditional browser javascript.

------
rb808
Wow its great to see an actual working webassembly site in the wild.
[https://todo-blazornative-wasm.platform.uno/](https://todo-blazornative-
wasm.platform.uno/) Ive been looking for a while.

Its a bunch slower than I was expecting. I was hoping to be impressed, now I'm
not sure. Is there a reason its slow?

~~~
carldebilly
As you can see in the top banner, it's using the "interpreted" mode, which is
the slowest runtime mode for running .NET on mono-wasm. But it's also the
"compatible" mode.

It would be possible to produce an AOT build which would be 50x faster, but
it's a little more work and it wasn't the goal of this demo.

~~~
nine_k
Impressing with performance is one hell of a goal for a demo.

------
miohtama
Will the challenge be that you cannot hook to low enough UI/human interaction
events to build an alternative for DOM? E.g. Paste menu is impossible to do
(needs CTRL+V in Google docs for Firefox), cannot get information about
keyboard typing mode in multilingual setups and so on.

~~~
dstaley
IIRC Flipboard once tried this approach, rendering everything to a <canvas>.
As it stands right now, that will never be a viable solution for the reasons
you mentioned, along with the fact you throw literally all accessibility
features out the window.

